# We Have Had Enough!!!!



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

After waking up in pain we finally ordered a new matress for the outback. The factory springs just poked us to death and the shreaded newspaper covered in felt was falling apart. It tore the felt when we lifted the under bed storage. We put sheets on and the seems on the corner started to tear. So thanks to someone here we drove down to Va. and ordered a 60x75 matress. Its 1 inch longer then stock but felt SO much better. Will be in next week.

http://www.originalmattress.com

In case anyone in the area is interested in replacing their matress. They are locally built in Richmond Va. and we listened to their song and comparision and they look like good quality. It was the same price as a campers world mattress but these seem a little better quality. Cant wait for Christmas for its trial sleep...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You'll be so happy you did that...
We never spent one single night on the factory mattress...we ordered a custom mattress and added a 2" foam topper and never looked back.
The bed in the Outback is even more comfy than our $1,800.00 bed at home







(wait!...is that a good or a bad thing??







)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome to the world of comfortable sleeping !! Enjoy !!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That link didn't work for me. I too would like a new mattress, I don't think that you could make a worst mattress than the ones in my trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

After the 1st night on our "mattress" I bought a 3" memory foam topper and have never slept better!!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We ended up getting a topper that has 2" foam and 3" fiberfill to make our mattress a nice plush top. Only problem is that the topper keeps sliding off so each day we have to make the bed again. So far though it is comfy but we have been looking at replacing it. One of the reasons that we all have bought an Outback camper (or any camper as a matter of fact) it we don't want to sleep on the ground! We want the comforts of home! We like Air Conditioning! We don't like Bugs or snakes getting into our beds! We don't want to have to walk 3 blocks to go the bathroom in the middle of the night! Hope the mattress is very comfortable.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

skippershe said:


> You'll be so happy you did that...
> We never spent one single night on the factory mattress...we ordered a custom mattress and added a 2" foam topper and never looked back.
> The bed in the Outback is even more comfy than our $1,800.00 bed at home
> 
> ...


Skippy, I don't knw if it's a good or bad thing, but - $1,800? OK, I'm old - but - that was the first twenty months rent on our first apartment!

Sluggo

ps I bought 2" memory foam topper before we even took delivery, and after eight months we got a sleep number. Ahhhh.....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Are the mattresses that bad? Is this what we have to look forward to? Sheesh!!


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Are the mattresses that bad? Is this what we have to look forward to? Sheesh!!


Yes they are that bad! By the second night you will be tossing and turning. I cant sleep on my side because my shoulder will ache and go numb. Enjoy.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Are the mattresses that bad? Is this what we have to look forward to? Sheesh!!


Yes. We bought the 4" foam toppers that have 1.5" of memory foam and 2.5" of regular foam. We couldn't sleep on those mattresses without one. We took it with us when we drove to Michigan to get the Outback.

-CC


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes. We bought the 4" foam toppers that have 1.5" of memory foam and 2.5" of regular foam. We couldn't sleep on those mattresses without one. We took it with us when we drove to Michigan to get the Outback.

-CC
[/quote]

Where did you get this topper?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Are the mattresses that bad? Is this what we have to look forward to? Sheesh!!


Think of a "concrete slab" vs the word "mattress".


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

puffer said:


> Are the mattresses that bad? Is this what we have to look forward to? Sheesh!!


Yes they are that bad! By the second night you will be tossing and turning. I cant sleep on my side because my shoulder will ache and go numb. Enjoy.
[/quote]

The sore shoulder.... I remember those mornings. We started with the memory foam topper and finally added a Simmons Beautyrest and put the memory foam on the hideabed if its ever used.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> Where did you get this topper?


Wal Mart. They were about $120 each. We got 2 - one for each queen bed in the 23RS.

-CC


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We have the 2" mattress topper from Overstock.com. In fact, we ended up buying them for our teens beds at home as well. They love them!

Worth every penny!

"Your ticket to a better night sleep!!!!"

Sleep tight!


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

i just gave up and went to the new Bedding store and bought new matress for the bed at home and took the one off the bed and put out in the "outie"--win win all the way around--must say its a bit ,um, snug on the side when changing sheets but alwaysend up with a good old fashioned laugh! plus it gives DH a few more inches of length for his 6'4" frame!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are the mattresses that bad? Is this what we have to look forward to? Sheesh!!


Think of a "concrete slab" vs the word "mattress".








[/quote]

We are getting our 250Rs this weekend and I will check it out...Mabye, just maybe in addition to the 2 tone cabinets







- they also added a better mattress. Maybe the TT should be called the "backout" (ok, I know thats bad)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Are the mattresses that bad? Is this what we have to look forward to? Sheesh!!


Think of a "concrete slab" vs the word "mattress".








[/quote]

We are getting our 250Rs this weekend and I will check it out...Mabye, just maybe in addition to the 2 tone cabinets







- they also added a better mattress.
[/quote]

Hey...we can have hope. Let us know.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We added the Memory Topper after a couple of initial sleepless nights. Then, after a 2 month trip, can say the topper is worth every penny. It does have the tendency to slide south every night...


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We lasted until the second season and then by night 3 of a 3 week trip, I took the mattress to the Salvation Army and went to Canadian Tire (not just tires) and picked up a full Queen size memory foam 8" thick mattress for about $400 bucks. Should have done it earlier, sleep like a log and find it very easy on my back when I have overdone it hiking or cutting wood or drinking, the only thing you have to remember is in cold weather it is like a pool table until it warms up!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's another option to throw in the mix. We bought one just over two years ago and the difference was amazing! Especially when camping in cold weather. The new mattress has a ton more insulating qualities than what came with the Outback.







The RV Queen is now $309.99.

Here's a link to my thread on that from about 2 years ago if you care to have a look.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We did the same as alot of you. Memory foam topper from Costco when they were on sale.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We did the same as alot of you. Memory foam topper from Costco when they were on sale.

Thor


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thor said:


> We did the same as alot of you. Memory foam topper from Costco when they were on sale.
> 
> Thor


Are these toppers just the cubed foam that sits on top of the mattress itself? I am really hoping that they addressed the bed issue in the '09 that we bought....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> We did the same as alot of you. Memory foam topper from Costco when they were on sale.
> 
> Thor


Are these toppers just the cubed foam that sits on top of the mattress itself? I am really hoping that they addressed the bed issue in the '09 that we bought....
[/quote]

nope. Memory Foam like this..... *Serta Memory Foam Topper at Overstock*


----------

